# Phenom II - quad core vs Triple Core



## Jamin43

*Phenom II - quad core vs Triple Core - question re: differences*

Are these processors built basically on the same infrastructure - technology - but the triple core has one less active core - hence it's cheaper?

I'm thinking yes - but if anybody knows different - I'd be interested to know

Thanks


----------



## StrangleHold

Its a Quad with one core deactivated for one reason or another, defective, required to much voltage or just turned off for supply and demand.


----------



## Gooberman

Can't you also reactivate that 4th core?


----------



## zer0_c00l

ya on some boards


----------



## Jamin43

StrangleHold said:


> Its a Quad with one core deactivated for one reason or another, defective, required to much voltage or just turned off for supply and demand.



Yeah - I've read some of the reviews where some were able to activate the 4th core with varying results of success.

But is it the same technology in the phenom II quad cores?  

The L1,L2, and L3 Cache are the same

http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUSideBySide.aspx?id=522&id=510

I'm curious how much difference there would be in performance between the tri core and Quad core in terms of performance.  Maybe it's just a quad core that had 1 bad core in the batch when they're producing the quad cores - so the mark down the price and sell em as tri core.  That could explain why some are able to reactivate 4th core.  If Demand at that price point outstrips supply - they could shut down a 4th core to sell what the customer is willing to pay for.

Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## zer0_c00l

yes  it is       and i unlocked my 4th core stable 3.8 ghz


----------



## StrangleHold

Jamin43 said:


> Yeah - I've read some of the reviews where some were able to activate the 4th core with varying results of success.
> 
> But is it the same technology in the phenom II quad cores?
> 
> The L1,L2, and L3 Cache are the same
> 
> http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUSideBySide.aspx?id=522&id=510
> 
> I'm curious how much difference there would be in performance between the tri core and Quad core in terms of performance. Maybe it's just a quad core that had 1 bad core in the batch when they're producing the quad cores - so the mark down the price and sell em as tri core. That could explain why some are able to reactivate 4th core. If Demand at that price point outstrips supply - they could shut down a 4th core to sell what the customer is willing to pay for.
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know


 
Yeap they are the same as the Quad with one core turned off. Performance wise, at stock they can equal a X4 940 or beat the X4 920 in (some benchmarks) and overclocks better better than the X4 920. They still have the full 6 mb. of L3 and with only 3 cores grabbing at it, they have a advantage sometimes.

Look at the overall score of the 720.
http://ixbtlabs.com/articles3/cpu/amd-phenom-2-720-810-920-p4.html


----------



## Gooberman

How do you unlock this 4th core?


----------



## StrangleHold

Gooberman said:


> How do you unlock this 4th core?


 
On some boards with the SB710 or SB750 if you set ACC in the bios to auto it would activate the turned off core.


----------



## Gooberman

Sweet lol AMD seems to be awsome! Lol


----------



## Jamin43

Gooberman said:


> Sweet lol AMD seems to be awsome! Lol



Here's a functional performance comparison of Phenom II vs competitors.  

http://techreport.com/articles.x/16796/1

I'm learning how to read these technical analysis reports - but reading through you can get a jist of what types of aps are better / worse / comparison to other CPU's  - but the general theme is it's on par with Core II quads on average - while having a slight gaming advantage in certain games.  The Phenom II has unlocked multiplier for better OC ability.  

For multi threaded operations like Video / photo editing - Panaramic - the i7 seems to have some benefits but at a premium in terms of price.


----------



## zer0_c00l

Gooberman said:


> Sweet lol AMD seems to be awsome! Lol



ya some of us think so!


----------

